# First Photos of the Audi R15 TDI 'plus' Thanks to Dindo Capello Fanclub



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[Update: Photos Pulled at Request of Audi]








We've found what we believe to be the first publicly available photos of the so-called Audi R15 'plus', the latest evolution of the Audi R15 TDI that will compete in the 2010 24 Hours of Le Mans. The Dindo Capello Fan Club posted these shots to TweetPic and shared them via twitter less than an hour ago.
















*So What Do We Think?*
The Dindo fan club is directly linked to Dindo so we don't question the legitimacy of the pics. They appear to have been taken in Sebring and that is consistent with a 24-hour test session Audi Sport held last weekend at the Florida track. When we first learned of the session we scrambled to see about getting a photographer on site though we eventually believed only the old R15 TDI wearing some new components would appear for a test session planned more to provide a shakedown run for Audi's latest driving trio of Fassler, Lotterer and Treluyer. From the look of the photos, this car has some differences to the nose design and may be the full 2010 spec though we can't entirely be sure. Still, the DindoFC twitpic account does list it as the 'plus'. 
Check out the Dindo Fan Club twitpic account page via the link below.
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: First Photos of the Audi R15 TDI 'plus' Thanks to Dindo Capello Fanclub ([email protected])*

It seems that Audi has the answer(as expected) to the question of the R15+
As far as the R15"+" goes, we may know more about it in a few weeks, as in the Endurance Info article(sourced from an Audi Sport press release) where Audi anounces that the R15+ should be fully rolled in late this month.
What was at Sebring certianly isn't at least a full spec "+" model.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First Photos of the Audi R15 TDI 'plus' Thanks to Dindo Capello Fanclub (chernaudi)*

And that's consistent with what I heard last week when I was debating trying to find a photographer in the region. They did say they would have some new components but that it wouldn't be a full on 2010 spec car.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: First Photos of the Audi R15 TDI 'plus' Thanks to Dindo Capello Fanclub ([email protected])*

And Audi says wait until late Febuary for the full '10 R15 to break cover-which is consistant with the R15 last year, which was unveiled to the public only a couple of weeks before Sebring.
I hope that with a year of development that Audi doesn't have to worry too much about last year's issues, namely at LM. But it's rumored that IMSA may be ready to issue Audi a waiver to run Sebring-I wonder if Audi will accept, and if so, how PO'ed will Peugeot be? Will Peugeot risk losing to a semi-2010 spec R15 at Sebring or pull out due to not getting their way. Or will they take their licks and use Sebring as a LM test. After all, Audi is entered for the Paul Ricard 8 hours, and that's only a couple of weeks after Sebring-maybe the + will be ready after all, but I wouldn't hold out hope for an Audi entry at Sebring, R15+ or not, waiver or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First Photos of the Audi R15 TDI 'plus' Thanks to Dindo Capello Fanclub (chernaudi)*

Everyone I speak to at Audi says the chances of their running is pretty much nil. Of course if Peugeot changed their decision then maybe that could change but I doubt it based on what I've been told.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: First Photos of the Audi R15 TDI 'plus' Thanks to Dindo Capello Fanclub ([email protected])*

Peugeot says that the R15+ could race at Sebring if it was the full 2010 spec car, but IMSA's the sanctioning body, and if they get ACO approval on the waiver, there's nothing that Peugeot can do aside from pull out of get on with it.
But as I said, Audi hasn't scheduled Sebring, and I wouldn't hold out hope, regardless of what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First Photos of the Audi R15 TDI 'plus' Thanks to Dindo Capello Fanclub (chernaudi)*

There's a lot that goes into an Audi presence at a race also.... hospitality, PR, etc., etc. and indications from any of these in the planning would likely hint at such a move. Either would have to be in motion and none seem to be so the likelihood is not good. It's a shame.


----------

